# Cost of having a horse put to sleep



## LCDB (26 April 2016)

Sorry all for the not so nice subject.

I am in the process of having one of my beloved horses put to sleep and making arrangments, but I never believed it would cost so much. 

I was just quoted by the vets £230 for lethal injection, is this the "going rate" as it were


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 April 2016)

Around £250 by injection seems to be the going rate in my corner of the SE (and been the same for the last 10 yrs or so).
Then factor in collection, this locally can be the same again.

Our local knackerman (lovely chap) charges £250 for despatch and collect per equine. Obviously if you are having vet for injection, you double the cost, and I appreciate that £500 or so can be a lot of money for some.

The hunt may well be cheaper, ours is around £150 - £200, cost depending if you take horse to kennels or opt for a home service.


----------



## Peter7917 (26 April 2016)

Would never get injection personally. Local hunt if delivered to them costs about £100 if that.

Or if they aren't signed out of the food chain then you can send them for meat and they pay you


----------



## PorkChop (26 April 2016)

I prefer to have them shot tbh, in our area it is £90 to pts and take away.

Sorry to hear you are having to organise this, sending you a hug x


----------



## LCDB (26 April 2016)

thank you fro the replies. 

The only company around my area that shots horses is known for not doing a great job, so don't want to risk it.

I did think of contacting the hunt as I have hunted with them previously.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 April 2016)

Cost for PTS by injection sounds about right. It should all go smoothly as long as the horse is heavily sedated before the lethal injection is administered - not all vets seem to do this, so do check in advance with your practice.

It's a horrible time, but one that most responsible horse owners have to face at some point, sadly. Take care.


----------



## figgy (26 April 2016)

So sorry your having to go through this....I had my lovely boy pts 6 weeks ago by injection, it was something like £96.
I have to say it was most peaceful, my boy was laying down anyway so I stayed with him.
Big hugs xxx


----------



## Auslander (26 April 2016)

We had one PTS by the hunt a few weeks ago (Hampshire Hunt - thoroughly recommend them) They charged £200.


----------



## hypopit (26 April 2016)

You have my sympathy LCDB as I have been Eeking my old boy along for the last two years, I have owned him 24 years and he is 28 now. I think I will give him this summer and then have him PTS at the end of it, so lots of love and treats for him all summer . But it is still breaking my heart to lose my best friend, and even writing this has brought tears to my eyes . I don't know how I will face it when it comes to it, but he is looking too stiff now and I have done everything to keep him going (happily), I want him to go while he is still "happy" and has some decent body condition.

Can I ask Figgy who did you then get to take him away afterwards? 

Hope you find plenty of strength LCDB, sorry to hear you are going through this.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (26 April 2016)

Only ever had one PTS, sedated then given injection obviously by the vet. It was extremely peaceful and she literally just slowly laid down and looked like she had gone to sleep. I would never consider any other way. I also have mine buried at home.


----------



## fatpiggy (26 April 2016)

Like many things, it is as expensive as you choose it to be.  I think I paid about £200 for the lethal injection and then the crem fee on top, although I opted to go for a group cremation with no return of the ashes.   Individual cremations cost a pretty penny.  Every horse owner should find out well in advance and ring-fence the money so that it doesn't come as yet another horrible issue with the whole business.


----------



## Morgan123 (26 April 2016)

I had my horse individually cremated last week by an independent company, I've always thought I'd just do a group one but I was in such a state I just wanted to do anything possible to ensure I wouldn't feel any worse about it than I already did. It cost £550 including some kind of wooden casket thing apparently but I haven't got that back yet. They arranged picking him up from the vets and everything as well, I just had to give them the one call (which was hard enough).

I had to practice saying 'I need to arrange to have my horse cremated' in preparation for doing the call. They're hard words to say.

Good luck to you and take care.


----------



## Clodagh (26 April 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Only ever had one PTS, sedated then given injection obviously by the vet. It was extremely peaceful and she literally just slowly laid down and looked like she had gone to sleep. I would never consider any other way. I also have mine buried at home.
		
Click to expand...

Mine used to buried here too, but it is actually illegal now. Mind you, with the state of PIOs as they are I doubt anyone would ever find out.


----------



## minesadouble (26 April 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Mine used to buried here too, but it is actually illegal now. Mind you, with the state of PIOs as they are I doubt anyone would ever find out.
		
Click to expand...

Is it illegal now? I thought as long as classified as 'pet' and done in accordance with LA guidelines it was Ok?
I had my 28 year old mare put down by injection last Autumn. The bill was around £180. The planning is the most painful part of all.


----------



## Daisy99 (26 April 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			Cost for PTS by injection sounds about right. It should all go smoothly as long as the horse is heavily sedated before the lethal injection is administered - not all vets seem to do this, so do check in advance with your practice.

It's a horrible time, but one that most responsible horse owners have to face at some point, sadly. Take care.
		
Click to expand...

Why sedate? My vet does not sedate (unless horse bad with needles) he says it just makes things slower and more potential for problems.
He has done 2 of mine, no sedation and no problems.


----------



## L&M (26 April 2016)

For a vet job, that sounds about right (I had one pts by injection a few years ago for a similar price).

Since moving we have a local chap who is an ex hunt kennelman. He is amazing and dread the day he retires, as his manner with the horses would be hard to replace. He charges £120 for ponies/£140 for horses and this includes shooting and removal.

Thoughts with you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 April 2016)

Daisy99 said:



			Why sedate? My vet does not sedate (unless horse bad with needles) he says it just makes things slower and more potential for problems.
He has done 2 of mine, no sedation and no problems.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, there have been occasions when horses have shown signs of agitation and distress after the lethal dose has been administered, if not sedated beforehand. I have not witnessed this personally, as thankfully all of mine that have been PTS have gone peacefully, whether by gun or by injection.


----------



## Micropony (26 April 2016)

Mine was sedated and shot by the vet and they arranged collection and group cremation with no return of the ashes. I seem to remember it cost the best part of  £500 altogether, but can't remember exactly as it was a drop in the ocean compared to what I was paying vets at the time.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (26 April 2016)

Local hunt either at home and removed or taken there. Approx £120 and a bottle of whisky! Hunt do it all the time and are very professional.


----------



## Theocat (26 April 2016)

I can't remember the breakdown, but I seem to remember I paid nearly £600 for vet to put down and collection in November- the drugs added a lot to the cost; bigger horses will cost more. 

I'm so sorry you're having to consider this xx


----------



## maisie06 (26 April 2016)

When I had mine done by the local Knackerman it cost £260 for the deed and disposal, the guy who came was professional and a horseman too, everything was done with dignity and respect, the horse didn't know a thing was going on and went relaxed with a treat in his mouth. I would use this service over injection anyday as my boy had had enough of vets and needles and being prodded around, on the day he thought he was being led to some tasty grass for a munch then a kind man gave him a treat and game over....

Don't forget on top of the vets fees there will be a disposal cost, going vets and disposal would be a minimum of £350 in these parts.


----------



## charterline (26 April 2016)

Circa £150 for the knackerman to shoot and take away


----------



## Shantara (26 April 2016)

We sadly had 3 in November last year and it was £200 each for the deed and to take them away.
The man was so lovely, he spoke softly to the horses and was very calm. Despite none of them being my horse, he made sure I was ok. 

Thinking of you in this horrible time  xx


----------



## Nappy Croc (26 April 2016)

About £400 for vet here for 550kg horse


----------



## Starbucks (26 April 2016)

I've just got a bill from vets for 300 and odd but he had some meds first and it was emergency call out on good Friday.

Then was 150 to pick him up and take him away.&#128546;


----------



## fatpiggy (27 April 2016)

Daisy99 said:



			Why sedate? My vet does not sedate (unless horse bad with needles) he says it just makes things slower and more potential for problems.
He has done 2 of mine, no sedation and no problems.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of that before.  My horse was sedated even though she was elderly and not very mobile, but I was glad that she had a veinfull  of happy juice to ease her on her way.  Every horse I've ever seen injected was sedated first.


----------



## ycbm (27 April 2016)

Daisy99 said:



			Why sedate? My vet does not sedate (unless horse bad with needles) he says it just makes things slower and more potential for problems.
He has done 2 of mine, no sedation and no problems.
		
Click to expand...

I've held two for a friend of mine. One was sedated, the other not as that vet didn't believe in it. The second one took over five minutes to lose the blink reflex when he touched its eye. It was horrible, and he was about to give it more stuff when it stopped. The first horse was gone very quickly.  Only two, but different experience from what your vet says. That vet retired and the practice as a whole now routinely sedate first.


----------



## xspiralx (27 April 2016)

I just had my boy shot (as he was vet phobic it was a better option for him) and it was £250 for the knackerman to come out and take him away. I did try the hunt first but they never got back to me.

I'm sorry you're having to consider this


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2016)

sorry your in this predicament as so many of us are at some point,   I had mine  injection and your quote is about right, I also got mine cremate so had that expense too, but it is right for me.


----------



## amandaco2 (27 April 2016)

£250 plus £450 individual cremation with ashes back for my two oldest ones in December and march. Sad and financially hard times xx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 April 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Mine used to buried here too, but it is actually illegal now. Mind you, with the state of PIOs as they are I doubt anyone would ever find out.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was PTS about 16 years ago now and as she was a pet, then it was legal. I am not sure what the law is now.  I thought if they were classed as pets then it was ok to bury them at home as it is for a dog or cat.


----------



## Tangaroo (27 April 2016)

I had my boy PTS last year. The local hunt came and shot him and took him away. Far more traumatic for me than the horse! It cost £220


----------



## applecart14 (27 April 2016)

Peter7917 said:



			Or if they aren't signed out of the food chain then you can send them for meat and they pay you 

Click to expand...

Bear in mind that if a horse has EVER had bute (even once) they are signed out of the food chain.  To find an elderly horse that has never had bute would be very rare I would have thought.


Unfortunately most of the people who tell tales of woe with lethal injection are referring to horses pts many years ago when the drugs weren't so efficient or fast.  I know of many horses that have been pts - horses belonging to friends and friends of friends and nearly all have been PTS and I have never heard of one that ever reacted other than the way it was meant to, to the injection.

Sorry for your impending loss.


----------



## fatpiggy (27 April 2016)

ycbm said:



			I've held two for a friend of mine. One was sedated, the other not as that vet didn't believe in it. The second one took over five minutes to lose the blink reflex when he touched its eye. It was horrible, and he was about to give it more stuff when it stopped. The first horse was gone very quickly.  Only two, but different experience from what your vet says. That vet retired and the practice as a whole now routinely sedate first.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, but the second horse would have been completely unconscious so not aware.  But I can fully understand that it would be very upsetting for people watching, and the vet too because they want to do a good job.  With my girl the vet listened to her heart several times and reported that it was slowing and then stopped and she was gone.


----------



## Frenchmade (27 April 2016)

My sympathies to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (29 April 2016)

Wow there is a big difference in costs up and down the UK...I understand the seemingly high cost of the vet putting to sleep - what took me by surprise was having to pay £240 for the body to be picked up and disposed of...


----------



## junglefairy (29 April 2016)

My local hunt euthanized and took the body for £200. The man told me that a lot less hunts do it nowadays as it's so expensive and time consuming to keep up to date with a the regulations placed on them. 

The hunt was quick, efficient, and most importantly painless for the horse. I believe my horse was then fed to the hounds which, maybe strangely, I take comfort in as it seems like such a waste of a large amount of meat otherwise.


----------



## dallastheo1 (2 May 2016)

I had my girl PTS last week which was so hard after a long battle with lami. It was the most peaceful thing I have seen , which helped me a lot . By injection . It was like loosing a child but just seeing her fall to sleep and that was it, made it a lot easier. I haven't had my bill yet but I had individual cremation too which was over £500


----------

